# Moving Expenses



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

I have detailed questions regarding deducting moving expenses. I Know I cant expect factual answers, but just thoughts from you experts.

1) Is flight cost allowed to be deductedunder "Travel Expenses". I ask this because CRA keeps mentioning vehicle everywhere on their page. What about flights?

2) I dont have any receipt for cabs, but I did take the cab several times for moving and within first few days of moving. I paid cash and didnt realize of getting receipts then. CRA says "Although you do not need to keep detailed receipts for actual expenses, we may still ask you to provide some documentation to support your claim". Now, I will still go ahead and claim per what I think was a reasonable amount. Thoughts?

3) Same for the place where I stayed for initial month. The guy took cash and I don't have any proof. I wanted to claim half the rent (1st 15 days).

Thanks.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not an expert so I won't even try for your first 2 questions. For the 3rd question, can you contact the guy and ask him for a letter stating you paid him $X?


----------



## 44545 (Feb 14, 2012)

Using the simplified claim method, you can claim a daily meal allowance. Make sure you do that or you're leaving money on the table.

When I moved, I provided a letter of explanation along with some simple tabular calculations. (km between locations x kilometric rate etc)

I wonder: if you claimed for kilometers between your new and old homes, would that claim exceed the cost of your air fare?

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/rtrn/cmpltng/ddctns/lns206-236/219/xpnss-eng.html
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/E/pbg/tf/t1-m/t1-m-11e.pdf


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

CJOttawa said:


> Using the simplified claim method, you can claim a daily meal allowance. Make sure you do that or you're leaving money on the table.
> 
> When I moved, I provided a letter of explanation along with some simple tabular calculations. (km between locations x kilometric rate etc)
> 
> ...


Thanks. Flight cost for me and my wife was $700, and the vehicle expense calculation for me comes out to ~$800, so its almost the same.
I will claim for the meals. Were you asked to "provide some documentation to support your claim"?


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

The cost of the plane tickets would go on line 5, and the cost of moving the household effects on line 4
You don't have to send any receipts, but if CRA questions the move, you must produce certain receipts: examples
- the plane tickets or receipts, the dated itinery
- if you travelled by auto, some gas receipts showing that you purchased gas on the road during those dates
- if you claim meals, some restaurant receipts showing you ate while travelling
- of course, any proof you have if you claim some of the other things like cancelling a lease, selling/purchasing a house, etc
- the mover's invoice and paid receipt, if you used a mover; or the UHaul receipt


----------



## 44545 (Feb 14, 2012)

amitdi said:


> Thanks. Flight cost for me and my wife was $700, and the vehicle expense calculation for me comes out to ~$800, so its almost the same.
> I will claim for the meals. Were you asked to "provide some documentation to support your claim"?


Because I used the simplified method, I didn't have to provide receipts. What I did provide was:

the copy of the letter of offer from my new employer
a Google Map print-out showing the distance between my old home and new home
a small table showing the number of days of driving * the allowable daily meal claims under the simplified method, and a calculation of fuel spent based on the CRA allowable kilometric rate * kilometers between homes
They accepted all that. (edit: sorry for the late reply)


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

FWIW...I don't think you can use the mileage charts if you didn't actually drive. If you drive you can use actual costs or the formula...but if you didn't drive then I think you have to use your actual transport costs. I think the simplified meal option is avail to all as long as you can justify the number of days it reasonably took.


----------

